

Posterous discontinued April 30 - phylosopher

Posterous launched in 2008. Our mission was to make it easier to share photos and connect with your social networks. Since joining Twitter almost one year ago, we’ve been able to continue that journey, building features to help you discover and share what’s happening in the world – on an even larger scale.
======
phylosopher
I wasn't a big Posterous user but I liked their mission and was hoping they
would be around longer. I understand it's hard to maintain a service that aims
to disrupt the incumbent. I would have sold in absence of any other option.
Perhaps a solution is a crowd funding application for free service we want to
keep around instead of them being acquired and shelved by tech giants. Or we
could just pay for the service.

------
sp332
There's an ArchiveTeam project underway to back it up
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5305073>

